# KDE 4.8.1 ohne Fensterrahmen

## sir_wem

Hallo,

Nach der Installation von X-Server 1.11.2 und KDE 4.8.1 musste ich feststellen, das meine Fenster keine Rahmen, und somit auch keine Minimieren/Schließen-Buttons. Ausserdem lassen sich die Fenster mit der Maus nicht verschieben. Meine Vermutung ging Richtung Kwin.

Jedoch half ein 

```
kwin --replace &
```

wie in anderen Foren beschrieben hier nicht weiter. Hat noch jemand eine andere Idee?

----------

## AmonAmarth

wie ist denn die konsolenausgabe von deinem besagten befehl?

was passiert unter einem frischen user account? (evtl. ~/.kde/ ordner leeren)

----------

## sir_wem

Bei der Eingabe des Befehls passiert gar nichts. Springt in die nächste Zeile und fertig. 

Ich habe sowohl den .kde Ordner geleert als auch umbenannt. Kein Ergebnis!

Mit anderen Benutzern als auch mit Root das selbe.

----------

## firefly

was sind die letzten(10-20) Zeilen in der .xsession-error nachdem du den befehl ausgeführt hast?

----------

## franzf

Nur so am Rande: in meinen ganzen Installation waren die kde-configs IMMER unter ~/.kde4, nicht ~/.kde  :Wink: 

Vielleicht bringt das ja was.

----------

## sir_wem

 *Quote:*   

> was sind die letzten(10-20) Zeilen in der .xsession-error nachdem du den befehl ausgeführt hast?

 

Ähmm, ich nehme an die sollte im /home desjeweiligen Users liegen? Falls ja, die gibts weder bei den User noch bei Root.

War übriens tatsächlich ~/.kde4   :Confused: 

----------

## demiurg

 *Quote:*   

> im /home desjeweiligen Users liegen? Falls ja, die gibts weder bei den User noch bei Root. 

 

Sehr merkwürdig. Wie hast Du das kontrolliert?  

Die Datei .xsession-errors wird im normalen Dateimanager (Dolphin) nicht angezeigt, weil versteckte Datei (Anzeigeoption versteckte Datei anzeigen) im Homeverzeichnis aktivieren. Falls das wegen der Fehlerhaften Fensterdarstellung nicht zugänglich ist, hilft ggf. : Konsole öffnen und im Homeverzeichnis Befehl nano .xsession-errors (setzt voraus, dass der Editor Nano installiert ist). Wenn dann nur eine leere Datei aufgeht gibt es wirklich keine Fehlermeldungen, was eher unwahrscheinlich ist.

Gruß

----------

## Josef.95

Die 

```
~/.xsession-errors
```

 gibt es nicht zwingend. Soweit mir bekannt wird sie angelegt wenn man einen Displaymanager wie KDM oder GDM nutzt. (ganz sicher bin ich mir hier aber zZt nicht)

Doch wenn man kde zb via startx startet wird es sie so ohne weiteres vermutlich nicht geben.

----------

## sir_wem

Also die Datei gibts weder auf der Konsole ueber Nano, noch in Dolphin mit "versteckte Dateien anzeigen".

Tatsaechlich habe ich noch kein Displaymanager installiert, und starte KDE ueber startx.

----------

## firefly

dann landen alle ausgabe in der konsole, in der du startx ausgeführt hast.

Am besten du leitest alle ausgaben in eine Datei um und schaust dann ob es irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen gibt.

----------

## demiurg

mal noch einen Schritt zurück 

KDE-4.8.1 gehört noch zur maskierten Version, stable ist 4.7.4 . Das Set zum demaskieren in der /etc/portage/package.keywords ist vollständig? Paket kstyles ist installiert? Ist Bestandteil der kdebase-meta Zusammenstellung, dazu sollte auch das Paket kdebase-desktoptheme sowie kdebase-cursors installiert sein.

ist das alles erfüllt hilft manchmal auch einfach ein revdep-rebuild http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoolkit.xml zu installieren mit emerge gentoolkit.

----------

